# GSA Auction tips? Best car reports?



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Going to a GSA auction tomorrow. Any advice or tips?

Which are the best reports to use like CarFax?

Thanks


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should consult Tohunt4me. I think he’s bought at auctions before.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I would avoid any vehicle with holes on the roof, more than likely that indicates a law enforcement vehicle, tons of city miles.

Also avoid anythng "two toned" like this or a similar pattern, also see the spot lights as a warning sign.










Also avoid bullet holes,

AFAIK carfax costs money per report you get, just so you know

https://www.vehiclehistory.com
Vehicle history.com DID NOT CATCH ACCIDENTS when i tested it on a vehicle that i know had multiple reported accidents,


----------

